

Couchphpdb - a CouchDB-compatible database using PHP/MySQL - walterra
http://www.metaportaldermedienpolemik.net/blog/Blog/2013-02-13/couchphpdb

======
imwhimsical
Hey,

I heard you're into data visualization. Are you up for a gig? Let me know,
thanks

